# Help - Störe tot



## zig75 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo, brauch euren Rat,
gestern abend hat es bei uns sehr starkes Gewitter gegeben, wobei der Blitz in eine Tanne auf Nachbarsgrundstück eingeschlagen hat, der Schlag war so laut...

Heute morgen um 7.30 Uhr lagen unsere beiden __ Störe tot im Wasser,gestern nachmittag war noch alles in Ordnung , haben auch gefressen nichts auffälliges.

Kann es sein das die sich zu Tode erschrocken haben???


----------



## Bermuda (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*

Hallo zig75 , wie weit stand den die Tanne von Deinem Gartenteich entfernt?
Bei Blitzeinschlägen kommt es im Boden zu sogenannten Spannungstrichtern,
die bis zu 100 m Radius haben können(Bin vom Fach) Bei einer "Endladung"
im Teich sind Deine __ Störe durch den Stomschlag umgekommen. Sorry


----------



## herten04 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*



			
				Bermuda schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zig75 , wie weit stand den die Tanne von Deinem Gartenteich entfernt?
> Bei Blitzeinschlägen kommt es im Boden zu sogenannten Spannungstrichtern,
> die bis zu 100 m Radius haben können(Bin vom Fach) Bei einer "Endladung"
> im Teich sind Deine __ Störe durch den Stomschlag umgekommen. Sorry



Hallo Bermuda.

Warum dann nur die Störe,er hat ja auch noch anderen Fischbesatz?:? 
Es sei den Störe sind besonders anfällig gegen Strom.


----------



## zig75 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*

Unser Koi - Fachmann meint das die __ Störe unter akutem Sauerstoffmangel standen, sind dabei den Teich abzupumpen und neues Wasser einlaufen zulassen.


Haben 6 Sauerstoffperlen im Wasser und einiges an Pflanzen.
Ich versteh das nicht.


----------



## Heiko H. (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*

Hi,

das mit dem Sauerstoffmangel kann schon stimmen.
Es wird immer mal wieder berichtet, dass der Sauerstoffanteil bei einen Gewitter im Teich stark runter geht. Hinzu kommt, das warmes Wasser eh weniger Sauerstoff bindet als kaltes Wasser.
Da __ Störe was Sauerstoff angeht recht empfindlich sind, kann die Aussage vom Fachhändler schon stimmen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Michael K (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*

Hallo, wenn Du nicht aufpaßt sind bald Deine Koi dran.
Schau Dir mal Deinen Besatz bei 8000 Litern an.
Die __ Störe wurden endlich von Ihren Qualen befreit.
( ich habe absolut kein Verständnis dafür in solch kleinen Teich Störe zu halten   )
Was meinst Du wie warm Dein Wasser ist ?
Heiko hatt vollkommen Recht was dem Sauerstoffhaushalt betrifft.
Was meinst Du was diese kleinen Blubberblasen im Teich bringen?
Geh mal morgen früh wenn es hell wird an Deinen Teich, und schaue was die Fische machen.


----------



## sigfra (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*

Hallo...

also 10 Koi... 20 Goldfische ( wobei es bei den 20 mit Sicherheit nicht bleibt )... dann noch 2 Graskarpfen... und die verblichenen Störe... :crazy: 

mach dich erst mal schlau... wie man Fische hält... wieviel bei welcher Wassermenge... usw... da geb ich Michael vollkommen recht...   ...

du hast alleine an Koi schon einen Überbesatz... und wenn du dir Fische zulegst, egal welche Sorte jetzt, übernimmst du für diese dann auch die Verantwortung... d.h. du hast dafür Sorge zu tragen, das es ihnen auch "gut" geht.. und momentan ist das mit Sicherheit nicht der Fall...


----------



## Steffen (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*

Hi,

Laut deiner Beschreibung hast du ca. 30 Fische im deinen Teich.:  Kann dir nur Raten deinen Teich zu vergrößern oder deinen Besatz zu reduzieren. Deine Fiche werden kein glückliches Leben haben und du auch nicht......

Fachbeiträgen bitte erst lesen ! dann den Teich Bauen!!!

So noch ein schönen Sonntag....


----------



## jochen (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help*

Hallo zig 75,

auch wenn es weh tut so etwas zu lesen,

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Du hättest dich wirklich vorher informieren _müssen_, zwecks den Besatz von Fischen in einen Gartenteich.

Ich selber habe wirklich keine Ahnung von der Haltung von Kois und __ Störe im Gartenteich, zumindest nicht in der Praxis, aber man kann sich ja in ein Thema einlesen.

Dein Teich hat das Volumen von 8000ltr, du hälst darin schon 20 Goldfische, ohne einen potentiellen Räuber, das heißt die Goldis werden bald, wenn sie nicht schon vorher kläglich eingehen...., an die hundert werden.

Ich habe im Moment 13 Goldis einige Bitterlinge und __ Stichlinge im Teich, und denke mir das ist gerade das verträgliche am Besatz, mehr möchte ich wirklich nicht.
Die Goldis haben sich bisher nicht sichtbar vermehrt, vielleicht liegt es ja doch an den __ Döbel und den Stichlingen die ich eingesetzt habe um den Goldfischnachwuchs im Zaum zu halten.

So, das war nur zum Vergleich, jetzt hattest du noch zwei Störe im Teich, was selbst ich als Laie für Tierquälerei halte.
Deine Kois sind der absolute Überbesatz zu den Goldis.

Also, leider hattest du dich wahrscheinlich nicht informiert bevor du deine Tiere gekauft hast,
jetzt liegt es an dir, lese viel hier im Forum, reduziere deinen Besatz und werde ein richtiger _Fischfreund_ und geniese deinen Teich, oder warte ab, bis einer nach dem anderen erkrankt, ich denke mal die Kois werden die nächsten sein.

Also nun hoffe ich das du dich für die erste Möglichkeit entscheidest, bleib den Forum treu, lese dich hier durch, und vieles wird an deinen Hobby besser.


----------



## zig75 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

So, haben unseren Bestand nun reduziert, 

8 Kois, 2 __ Graskarpfen die Goldis haben wir verschenkt.
Eins will ich dennoch klarstellen , wir haben uns informiert über Störe und deren Haltung  man sagte uns" unser Teich wäre gross genug"
Also bin kein Tierquäler"!!!

Die Wassertemperatur liegt z.zt. bei 20Grad.


----------



## midnite (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo @ all,

ich denke, bevor wir hier irgend jemanden verurteilen, sollte zuerst nachgeschaut werden wie groß der Teich wirklich ist.

Zig75 hat angegeben dass der teich 24m2 fläche hat mit 8m3 wasser. ich war noch nie ein Mathe __ genie aber wäre das nicht (bei einem loch in der erde) eine Tiefe von 33cm??? (6x4x0,33)   

vielleicht stimmen ja die angaben nicht oder?

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Ulumulu (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo Zig75

Dann hat dich derjenige der dich informiert hat angelogen.

Störe gehören meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht in Teiche. 
Und schon gar nicht in einen 8 m³ Teich. 

Habe mal gelesen, dass *ein* Stör erst ab mindestens 20.000 Liter gehalten werden kann.

Außerdem verhungern sie evtl. wenn noch Kois gehalten werden da sie normalerweise nur vom Boden fressen. Die Kois fressen ihnen alles vorher weg.

War das zufällig der Händler der das zu dir sagte? Klar der sieht nur das Geld was er daran verdient.

Ok du hast dein Besatz reduziert aber das ist immer noch zu viel!
Die Kois wachsen schnell auf 50 bis 60 cm und werden sogar noch größer bis 80 cm. 
Hier mal ain schönes Bild was ich im Web gefunden hab.
Wie Groß so ein Koi werden kann:

http://www.carp-gps.com/images/download/August06/Bernard/koi.9kg.jpg

Langfristig gesehen kann das nicht so bleiben. : 

Gruß Daniel

_Edit by Annett: Fremdes Bild zu Link gemacht - bitte macht das ausschließlich nur noch so - vermeidet unnötigen Ärger!_


----------



## jochen (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo,

@ Tom,

ja das wären die Durchschnittsmaße, aber wenn der Teich zB. eine große Sumpfzone hat mit einigen m³, kommt man schnell auf das angegebene Volumen.

zig 75 soll hier sicherlich nicht angeprangert werden, man sollte aber natürlich mit einen fairen Ton darauf hinweisen das er einiges falsch macht mit der Haltung seiner Fische.
Mir kommt es nur darauf an, auf solche Fehler hinzuweisen, damit sich ein unwissender User nicht in die Irre führen läßt um den selben Fehler nachzueifern, und sich dabei noch im Guten fühlt.

Das beste Beispiel ist doch sein Informant Zwecks Störbesatz, zig 75 vertraute einfach den Falschen, wenn er hier weiterhin im Forum liest und ihn seine Fische am Herzen liegen wird im dieser Fehler sicher nicht wieder passieren.

Klasse ist doch das er durch unsere Hilfe gelernt hat, und seinen Besatz reduziert hat...


----------



## midnite (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

'nabend

ja jochen hast ja recht. und hier gilt wohl wieder " ein bild spricht tausesend worte" oder ähnlich : 
ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen dass jemanden so viele einwohner in so 'nen pfutze (wenn tatsächlich fast die hälfte eine sumpfzone wäre) einsetzen kann. da ist ja kaum noch platz für wasser :crazy: 

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Janski (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Der Koi den Ulumulu euch auf dem Foto zeigt ist noch nicht einmal groß Ein Nachber hette einen 25Pfund schweren und fast 1m großen in einem 4000l Teich ihr habt euch nicht verlesen 4m³ in so nem kleinen Teich so groß ist ja mal wieder ein Eindeutiger Beweis dafür das Fische sich nicht anpassen.(Also entweder sie verkrüppeln oder entfalten ihr eigentliches Wachstum)


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hi,

davon würde ich gern Bilder sehen, oder ist Dein zweiter Vorname Kevin?


----------



## Mühle (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help - Störe tot*

Ein 1,0 m großer Stör in 4,0 cbm Wasser, was ist das für ein Tierfreund  .

Täusch ich mich oder sind hier in letzter Zeit sehr viele Themen wie :

- Hilfe, meine Goldis sterben plötzlich oder
- plötzlicher Koitod oder 
- dieses Thema hier......

und jedesmal stellt sich raus : totaler Überbesatz von Fischen  und oft Uneinsichtigkeit des Users

Woher kommt das nur  

viele kopfschüttelnde Grüße

Britta


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 1,0 m großer Stör in 4,0 cbm Wasser, was ist das für ein Tierfreund  .



Janski redet von einem KOI der in 4m³ lebt ....

Was den Stör angeht: Es könnte schon sein das der Blitz ihn umgebracht hat. Bekanntlich reagieren Störe ja
sehr auf elektromagnetische Felder. Bei NG wurde soetwas beobachtet, der Stör wusste nicht mehr wo oben und unten war,
war kurz vorm Löffel abgeben. Als man ihn umsetzte erholte er sich wieder, bei zurücksetzten fing es wieder an.
Als man dann die Pumpe aus dem Teich verlagerte, war alles wieder normal.
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle das der Blitz beim Nachbarn in die Tanne geschlagen ist und ich mal von 50 m Luftlinie ausgehe, was dann da für ein magnetisches Feld entstanden sein muß... es muss doch wie ein Kurzschluss im Hirn des Störes sein ...

Oder aber die Spannung hat ihn umgebracht, je länger der Fisch umso größer ist der Spannungsunterschied zwischen Anfang und Ende des Fisches. Wenn er dann noch in Richtung Spannungsquelle gestanden hat, dann wars das. Daher sind auch die kleineren Fische nicht betroffen gewesen.
...just my 20 cent...

Axel


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo, 

na nun macht doch nicht immer gleich jeden nieder, der neu ins Forum rutscht. 

Außerdem: 
Mich schimpft man immer, wenn ich mal schreibe, dass Koi im Otto-Normal-Gartenteich auf Dauer wenig Überlebenschancen haben.  





Übrigens tendiere ich wiedermal schwer zum Sauerstoffmangel als Todesursache.  







Gruß Rainer


----------



## Hubabuba (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo

Ich poste hier wirklich sehr selten......dafür lese ich aber etliches.
Hier gibt es auch etliche "Trainer wie im Fußball" *lach*
Die meisten hier haben mit Sicherheit einige Fehler in ihrer Anfangszeit was Teiche und Tiere betrifft gemacht ( Ich auch, und nicht zu wenige )
Die Foren Seiten habe ich kennen und schätzen gelernt was das Objektive Beurteilen und Helfen betrifft......jemanden als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas heftig......ich sehe das eher als Tierfreund an, der bei besserem Wissen diesen Fehler nicht gemacht hätte.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## jochen (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo,



			
				Hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Die Foren Seiten habe ich kennen und schätzen gelernt was das Objektive Beurteilen und Helfen betrifft......



Leider muß man um das Zitat zu erreichen auch mal einiges zu recht rücken.

Man kann zb: wie hier im Threat einfach nicht stehen lassen das sich Störe in so einen kleinen Teich wohlfühlen.
Der nächste User der sich noch nicht ins Thema Gartenteich eingelesen hat, liest das, kauft sich einen Stör, setzt ihn in einen viel zu kleinen Teich, und lässt ihn sein jämmerliches Leben fristen, und denkt den Stör/Koi geht es gut.

Nun liegt es an den anderen Usern oder eben Moderatoren darauf hinzuweißen das so eine Haltung wirklich nicht Artgerecht sein kann,
 man wird zwar zum Buhmann, aber den Fischen kann wie zB. hier im Thread geholfen werden....

Leichter wäre gegenseitiges Schulterklopfen und Händeschütteln, und vielleicht noch darauf hinzuweißen das man selbst 15 Kois in 3000ltr. hält und alles ist prima.....

nein da gehe ich lieber den schwereren Weg, und wenn nur zwei von zehn Usern den gutgemeinden Rat befolgen, haben einige Fische oder überhaupt Tiere ein besseres Leben.


----------



## Redlisch (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo Jochen,
darauf hinzuweisen ist ja OK und auch Richtig, aber in manchen Threats habe ich hier das Gefühl das sich einige User gegenseitig hochpuschen, gerade
wenn es um Störe geht ...

Wenn soetwas einreisst, wo hört es dann auf ?
Bei Katzen die nicht rausdürfen, Husky und Windhundbesitzer die gerade nal 200m² Auslauffläche haben oder gar keinen Garten,
Tümpelbesitzer die ihre Wasserschweine schon stapeln müssen ?
Die meisten hier sind wohl Erwachsene Leute und jeder sollte wissen was er da macht, auf Fehler hinweisen ist gut, aber nicht daran hochziehen.

Axel


----------



## Mühle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help - Störe tot*

Hallo Jochen,

ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung  .


Hallo Axel,

wird hier ein User runtergeputzt bzw. wer zieht sich wo dran hoch ? Hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Wenn ein User auch nach vielen anderen Äußerungen auf seiner Meinung beharrt, finde ich es normal das die anderen Beiträge "spitzer" werden.

Ich frage mich dann einfach, wenn der User eh keine andere Meinung gelten läßt, warum fragt er dann eigentlich, er weiß doch alles  .

Wie erwachsen manche Erwachsene sind, zeigt dieses Forum mittlerweile doch fast jeden Tag. Koi und Störe in irgendwelche Pfützen  und dieser Überbesatz an Fischen....

Auch bei anderen Tieren gebe ich meine Meinung ab, hier geht es jedoch um Fische.

Unser Huskyrüde wohnte jahrelang auf einem 6,0 qm Balkon in einer Großstadt, fanden die ehemaligen Besitzer auch als Auslauf ausreichend. Glücklicherweise einige Tierschützer nicht  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## gesundhund (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> wird hier ein User runtergeputzt bzw. wer zieht sich wo dran hoch ? Hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Wenn ein User auch nach vielen anderen Äußerungen auf seiner Meinung beharrt, finde ich es normal das die anderen Beiträge "spitzer" werden.



Hallo,
ich finde 



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 1,0 m großer Stör in 4,0 cbm Wasser, was ist das für ein Tierfreund  .



nicht gerade eine spitze Bemerkung, sondern eher einen direkten Angriff... Der Ton macht eben die Musik. Zig75 wird sich doch hier nicht mehr melden, oder glaubst du etwa daran? 



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich dann einfach, wenn der User eh keine andere Meinung gelten läßt, warum fragt er dann eigentlich, er weiß doch alles  .



bisher hat er nur bestritten ein Tierquäler zu sein... Seinen Bestz hat er doch schon reduziert... Aber wenn ihm ein 'sogenannter' Fachmann - den er imGegensatz zu den Forumsteilnehmern in echt vor sich sieht (in seiner 'Fachmannkleidung')- positive Informationen gibt, was seinen Fischbesatz angeht, was soll er denn machen? Ich vertraue auch häufig den Auskünften vom 'Fachpersonal'. Ich könnte theoretisch täglich Leuten an den Karren fahren, die sich dummes Zeug haben verkaufen lassen, aber damit erreicht man keinen... 



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erwachsen manche Erwachsene sind, zeigt dieses Forum mittlerweile doch fast jeden Tag. Koi und Störe in irgendwelche Pfützen  und dieser Überbesatz an Fischen....



Was hat den ein Informationsdefizit mit erwachsen sein zu tun?



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei anderen Tieren gebe ich meine Meinung ab, hier geht es jedoch um Fische.
> 
> Unser Huskyrüde wohnte jahrelang auf einem 6,0 qm Balkon in einer Großstadt, fanden die ehemaligen Besitzer auch als Auslauf ausreichend. Glücklicherweise einige Tierschützer nicht
> 
> ...



und das ist auch gut so  . 6qm ist ja so gut wie gar nix... Nur wirst du auch bei Hundehaltern mit dem Satz: 'Behandel Deinen Hund mal besser, alter Tierquäler, sonst gibt es was an die Ohren' nicht wirklich was erreichen...

Gruß,
Chrissy


----------



## jochen (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo,

wenn jemand ein Tier aus Unwissendheit quält ist es nicht schön für das Tier,
aber der Mensch ist kein Tierquäler.... dem stimme ich zu.

Aber wenn jemand wie hier im Forum oder im gesamtem www, sich Informationen anliest, das Tier trotzdem bei Bedingungen hält bei denen das Leben zur Qual wird....ist so ein Mensch jemand der ein Tier wissend quält.

Man kann leider nur darauf hinweißen... 

in letzter Zeit sind leider einige User hier aktiv die sich daraus einen Spaß machen... , vielleicht ist es ja cool Leute damit auf Kosten der Tiere versuchen zu ärgern, oder besser zu provozieren.

Als Moderator fühle ich mich verpflichtet darauf hinzuweißen das solche Haltungsbedingungen nicht richtig sein können.

Dieser Threat hat zumindest den Tieren von zig 75 geholfen, denn er hat seinen Besatz angepasst...  

und darauf kommt es eben in einen Forum an, welches probiert anderen Leuten zum Thema Gartenteich, samt Tieren im und um den Teich zu helfen.


----------



## Mühle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help - Störe tot*

Hallo Chrissy,

hast mich schön zitiert  , sowas sehe ich echt als Beleidigung an, sei 's drum. Meinst Du nicht, daß andere User auch lesen können ?

Mehr will ich auch nicht dazu schreiben, nur eins. Niemals würde ich zu einem Tierquäler sagen : " Mach's besser ", ich würde ihm oder ihr das Tier wegnehmen bzw. wegnehmen lassen.

Wir sind halt aus anderen Generationen mit anderen Grundsätzen der Lebenseinstellung. Sorry, ich versteh hier halt einiges nicht. Mir mußte kein Forum erklären, wieviel Teichvolumen ein Koi oder Stör braucht, war mir echt schon vorher klar. 

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## gesundhund (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo Mühle,
sorry, sollte keinesfalls eine Beleidigung sein, in anderen Foren in den ich so unterwegs bin gilt es eher als höflich und hilfreich, wenn man die Textpassagen auf die man sich bezieht zitiert... Ich bin ja auch Deiner Meinung und (auch) aus diesem Grunde im Tierschutzverein.

Aber es ist leider so, dass nicht jeder 'Fachmann' einen gut berät. Soweit ich bis jetzt im Internet gelesen habe, variieren die Angaben von Vol/Fischbesatz doch ganz schön, je nachdem auf welcher Seite man liest. Und jeder behauptet für sich die richtige Formel zu haben. Dir musste vielleicht kein Forum erzählen, wieviel Vol. ein Koi braucht, mir ist das immer noch nicht klar (nein, wir haben keine Kois und wollen auch keine). 

Was ich nicht schön finde, ist der Tonfall der in Foren vorherrscht und damit meine ich nicht Dich. Ich versuche - insbersondere bei mir fremden Menschen - sachlich zu argumentieren / überzeugen. Hier im Forum gibt es z.B. die Unterrubrik Foto-/Videotechnik. Da gibt es z.B. den Fred 'Übung mit der Nahlinse', den lese ich gerade . Da ist ein schönes Beispiel... Post #6 stellt Verständisfragen in Post#7 und #9 wird nett erklärt. Hier hätte man auch schreiben können, dass jemand dem die grundsätzlichen Prinzipien der Optik nicht geläufig sind besser nicht fotografieren sollte, ehe er nicht mal die Basics beherrscht, die er sich gefälligst mal ergooglen soll (in manchem Fotoforum wirst Du diese Art von Antworten finden). 

Ob wir aus verschiedenen Generationen mit anderen Grundsätzen der Lebenseinstellung sind, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich versuche in erster Linie höflich und hilfreich zu sein.

Gruß,
Chrissy


----------



## Mühle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Help - Störe tot*

Hallo Chrissy,

möchte mich bei Dir entschuldigen  .

Ich hatte auch gerade den anderen aktuellen Beitrag mit den Stören gelesen und das Bild gesehen, so ein großer Stör in so einem kleinen Teich....ach, wie traurig.

Dann hatte Alex noch mit anderen Tieren und sowas angefangen, tja, da trifft man mich natürlich auf dem falschen Fuß  . Ich hasse Menschen, die schwächere Lebewesen schlecht behandeln, egal ob Tier, ob Kind, ob Frau...

Das es Verkäufer gibt, die einem Kunden alles verkaufen, ist logisch. Nun klappt was nicht, dann fragen die User hier, ist auch nichts gegen einzuwenden bzw. im Gegenteil, dafür ist dieses Forum da . Nun wird das Thema ausdiskutiert, nur gerade in der letzten Zeit wird man das Gefühl nicht los, einige fragende User wollen gar keine Antworten, sondern...weiß auch nicht was sie eigentlich wollen .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta, die eigentlich auch immer nett und höflich ist  oder sich zumindest Mühe gibt und die nur Hunde aus dem Tierheim hat, immer 2, wer will denn schon gerne alleine sein


----------



## Hubabuba (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Hallo @ll

Na da ging ja noch richtig was los 
So macht das schon viel mehr Laune wenn die Sache auch hilfreicher gestaltet wird.
Ist Zig denn damit geholfen, wenn man nur über seinen Fehler meckert, kritisiert oder was auch immer.
Ich kenne im Wuppertaler Raum einen Fischverkäufer der auch zu groß geratene Fische zurück nimmt. Vielleicht gibt es das anderswo auch.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Fleischmütze (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Help -  Störe tot*

Ich bin heute durch Zufall ins SeaLife in Königswinter gekommen und mußte
gleich an dieses Thema "Störe" hier denken! War da von Euch schonmal jemand?
Mich würde Eure Meinung zur Haltung der Fische dort interesieren! Hätte ich gewußt,
was mich dort erwartet hätte ich die Digi-Cam mitgenommen!


----------

